# I got a tattoo!!



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Will upload pics if any1 cares to see. It is so sick xD


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Upload the pics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics or a vivid description please ;-) 

Congrats tho man.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome! Definitely wanna see pics.

I finally got up the courage to go to a tattoo parlour last week and check pricing for a tattoo I want. Now I just have to find someone to come with me when I get it done!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Here’s a few pics (hopefully they upload).


----------



## LivingEverAfter (Sep 16, 2018)

That looks amazing! I love the colors. How much did it hurt? I think I might want a small tattoo one day but I'm such a wimp about pain.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

That’s pretty cool, I like it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LivingEverAfter said:


> That looks amazing! I love the colors. How much did it hurt? I think I might want a small tattoo one day but I'm such a wimp about pain.


 Thanks xD. Umm , well u definitelt feel it but it isnt unbearable, just hurts like a sunburn afterwards and while ur getting inked it kinda feels like ur skin got smacked hard idk. It is just being irritated by the whole process but ur not chopping off a finger lol. Sorry if that didn't help, idk how to explain it other than to say i wuldn't want it done on my d1ck head lol.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@naes That looks awesome! Is it your first tattoo? (Also, can I spam you with questions about it?  )


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Suchness said:


> That's pretty cool, I like it.


 Thanks &#128516;


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I must be a wimp. It killed getting my ones. And they say my next one I want to get should hurt more .


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

naes said:


> Here's a few pics (hopefully they upload).


Congrats, looks good! :high5

I must have a higher pain tolerance than I thought. My tattoo didn't hurt at all. I get my tattoo finished/colored on Friday. It is going to be an all day session.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

nice...
i myself not fan of tattos. i dunno i kinda think that my skin is not paper.. but thats just me... or maybe cuz most tattos i see are either just letters, skulls or gang stuf.. 
sometime i do think about one.. but then i go .. nope not for me
someting like the Heartless or Nobody simbols from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

upload nooow


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Your living room does look like it'd be found in Florida

i like the moon !


----------



## Skeleton (Oct 11, 2018)

It Is sick!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

